# Most intelligent fresh water fish



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Undoubtedly is the Giant Gouramy:2thumb::no1:: victory::flrt:


----------



## matt748 (Aug 10, 2008)

Why is that then?


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

My golden severum used to play peek a boo. He died of old age recently and i miss him.

Marina


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

matt748 said:


> Why is that then?


The gourami obviously made that post. He's intelligent but a little arrogant.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

No chance. Defiantely an intelligent fish. Not the most. That would probably go to a red tail cat. If not Jaguar cichlid. Goramy are intelligent but the large parachromis genus of cichlids are smart. Clever, personailty, and calculating. Goramy are smart in the same way a dog is smart, they can learn tricks they know who feeds them etc. Large predatory cichlids are smart in the same way as a cat. All the same abilities of a dog, but that air about them that they only tolerate you because you are too much hassle to injure lol


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

I used to work with an enormous RTC,very intelligent,actually seemed to recognise its keepers from the many people that would peer into its tank.Would allow myself and a few others to tickle its underside,but would swim off and sulk if anyone else tried.Possibly food association,or maybe a greater degree of intelligence?


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

Puffers without a shadow of a doubt, ive never seen such intelligence in a fish in 20 years as with Puffers.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

The good old Guppy... :whistling2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Snakes r grreat said:


> The good old Guppy... :whistling2:


 You win, so hard:no1:


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

Oscars and RTC. Hands down.


----------



## alpharoyals (Nov 21, 2007)

Morgan Freeman said:


> The gourami obviously made that post. He's intelligent but a little arrogant.


he's not as clever as he thinks as he couldnt spell his name right :lol2:


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

puffers! you wont beat a big mbu


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

i thought id let this thread run a little bit before i got involved, having kept all the fish above, like jags, oscars, RTC etc, and my house mate has a mbu down stairs, mbu, is boring, but porcupines are ace, jags ive got to say are a different level of intel, oscars are like dumbed down gouramys, hands down, purely from experience, that the gouramy is the most intelligent, and to the person who said i spelt it wrong, your wrong, the giant gouramy has a y instead of an i at the end of the name, i didnt come up with the spelling.

RTC, they are a different kind of intel, but nothing on cichlids and GG's  just my two cents  

in fact id say the most intel cich is the tilapia buttikoferi, and definatley more intel the most cich is the distichodus secfasciatus and the lepporinus fasicatus, amazing fish


----------



## zethre (Mar 1, 2009)

My OH's Oscars used to be able to recognise him cos he was the one that fed them - if anyone else stood next the tank they ignored them, but if he came into the room or went near the tank, they'd all line up to be fed 

Our Malawi Cichlids are less discriminating - they'll squabble for position at the top front of the tank hoping for food from anybody!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I had an Ogon Koi that beat me at chess a couple of times. 
Smart as hell that fish.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

hmm.. must of had a person spawn with one of its parents... :whistling2:


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Bump! this thread started good!


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

I had a red oscar that used to come up to the glass and beg for food and it let me stroke it actually seemed to enjoy it and took the hoof if anyone else went near it, it died about 2 months ago


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

sorry for your loss, oscars are great, but not the most intelligent


----------



## 92cw12 (Mar 21, 2009)

im going to have to say bettas are the smartest in my opinion. they learn really quickly. i tought mine to jump. and they recognise there owners with in the first 2 weeks of owning them.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

92cw12 said:


> im going to have to say bettas are the smartest in my opinion. they learn really quickly. i tought mine to jump. and they recognise there owners with in the first 2 weeks of owning them.


standard...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

